# Any info would be great.



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

So here is my boy Bowser. Currently he is 9 months old. He is very muscular as you can see in the pics. I have his sire's pedigree. I only have pictures of his dam and I have seen her. But I want to know what you guys think of it. You can see my girl Bleu also in the pics.

























And the pedigree is here.
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Any info would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Is he registered? If so you can get whatever registry to send you a hard copy of his pedigree instead of relying on that online one.

Thats honestly the crappiest pedigree I've seen. Not in terms of the caliber of dogs... just that only the Dam is listed on that side of the pedigree... I've seen missing dogs before... but not just 1 generation listed like that. Its like they just didn't bother to list anymore for the Dam. I think its just the product of a lazy person who didn't want to bother entering in any more info... he didn't even bother capitalizing.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I agree with Kayla. That's not a very complete ped. And it goes strait back to a UKC APBT way sooner than I think a bully like that would... but regardless ur boy looks good.


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

The sire is UKC registered. The puppy itself no. He is a great dog. I was just wondering any info that you guys could provide. Thank you guys for all your input.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

The other thing you can do is try to contact the person you purchased the puppy from and see if they have any info on the Dam. Otherwise I don't think there's anything more we can tell you.


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah Im gonna see the owner of his parents this weekend and see if I can copy the pedigree of his sire. I did see it, I know its a UKC registry.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be perfectly honest, I would not consider this dog an American Bully at all. It lacks AmBully breed type plus it's pedigree does not have any typical American Bully bloodline. It looks like APBT/Amstaff cross but that doesn't necessarily make it an American Bully.

Nice dog either way though!


----------

